# You tell me...



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Am I crying wolf? You tell me... This photo was taken a week ago in Rays Valley, close to where the DWR did an extensive search for wolves last spring.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Could be wolf. Did it walk more or less in a straight line, not wandering around like a dog does?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would say domestic dog.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hound dog...

Black and tan.

About a 50 ponder.

Hasn't been out much all summer either, long toe nails  :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I was gonna say black Labrador retriever, 80 lbs., long toenails, possibly painted red by his little girl owner.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Going along with what Goofy and BirdDogger said, those long toenails suggest to me that whatever dog that made those tracks spends more time lounging on the sofa than it does on the prowl looking for prey.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

That is my hand in the picture. I'm not a small guy. My labrador is about 60 lbs. and leaves a track about 1/3 this size. These tracks are in a straight line on a trail that goes for several miles. Looks like 2 animals traveling together. Last year, 4 wolves were seen by at least 6 different people in the same area, same time of year. One of which I know personally and he is not a B.S. type. It was snowing hard and these tracks were very fresh. I hope to someday get a picture of the animal that is making these tracks.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's a verified , medium sized wolf track...
[attachment=0:16acdboi]A3ICPCACAQB6G9NCAO499FSCAK4PI2ICAGOPDXCCAO35YXICAKPQAB6CAOF1B65CAM1FLG3CAZ10NVECAAM4DGVCASGV2LJCAEDMD5BCAU3LMO7CAYJBKONCAR644G6CAE107YACADZB1BRCAEFE0GMCAXK9DGX.jpg[/attachment:16acdboi]


----------



## walter sobchak (Jul 3, 2009)

any other tracks on the road? not sure i agree w/the thought about nails completely, different types of snow or mud can make any animal seem like it watches too much ice road truckers.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Coyote. (there are no wolves in Utah)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a coyote shoot it and throw it in a ditch


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I should know better than to go first.

We need a trail cam out there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Here's a verified , medium sized wolf track...
> [attachment=0:384sp218]A3ICPCACAQB6G9NCAO499FSCAK4PI2ICAGOPDXCCAO35YXICAKPQAB6CAOF1B65CAM1FLG3CAZ10NVECAAM4DGVCASGV2LJCAEDMD5BCAU3LMO7CAYJBKONCAR644G6CAE107YACADZB1BRCAEFE0GMCAXK9DGX.jpg[/attachment:384sp218]


Wolves come in all sizes. Woolly's tracks could be from immature wolves. And come on, look at those nails Goofy, proportionately long.

Anyway, for Goofy's tracts I'm going with St Bernard, female, 122 lbs, walking NNW, pregnant 84 days with 6 pups.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

The place I been hunting extended has atleast 1 wolf in the area. I saw it in plain view and I see tracks about that size. I wouldn't be supprised if it is a wolf.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Thos tracks are too small to be a wolf. My friend in Idaho raises malamutes and the 50lbs pups make tracks bigger than that. Wolves have very big paws. Goofy's pictures are the real deal. The width of the paw is a good measure point. Also the claws are usually less visible since they are worn down. I'm no expert but those are a few things I have learned.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

In all fairness there isn't much if any difference in the size of toe nails goofy posted and the other tracks that we're posted. The size is also similar. However there are no wolves in utah so i dont know why people are trying to prove there are. If you see a dog or pack of dogs harassing big game animals just shoot them. They should be on a leash anyways and not out chasing the big game herds.,,


----------

